# Problema con actualizacion de mi smart tv Toshiba



## mazinguerf88 (Feb 11, 2020)

Hola a todos,no se a alguien mas le a pasado pero ayer se actualizo mi televisor Toshiba modelo; UL3A63DG y desde entonces no se ve bien,en la imagen aparecen manchas de colores pixeladas y ademas no me deja conectar a Netflix. Quiero preguntar si alguien me puede decir como devolver mi televisor al estado de fabrica o como puedo eliminar la actualización. E estado buscando por Internet,por el menú del televisor,en el manual y no encuentro la forma de hacerlo. Os doy doy las gracias de antemano.


----------



## Jotade 19 (Feb 11, 2020)

El mío quedó en un solo canal y recibe el mando del control pero no hace las funciones


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Feb 11, 2020)

Cada vez que se actualice, yo recomiendo anoten el numero de serie, modelo, número de firmware actual que tiene su TV. Luego con esos datos en mano, Hagan un restablecimiento de fábrica desde Ajustes. Si eso no lo corrige, busquen el Firmware anterior de su modelo para cargarlo por USB. Tambien recomiendo que ingresen a la página de Toshiba Latino y busquen si hay alguna noticia o actualizacion de emergencia.


----------



## mazinguerf88 (Feb 11, 2020)

Yo solo busco saber como restablecer el televisor como de fabrica para eliminar la ultima actualización de la televisión


----------



## Jotade 19 (Feb 11, 2020)

heidyvanesa19 dijo:


> Cada vez que se actualice, yo recomiendo anoten el numero de serie, modelo, número de firmware actual que tiene su TV. Luego con esos datos en mano, Hagan un restablecimiento de fábrica desde Ajustes. Si eso no lo corrige, busquen el Firmware anterior de su modelo para cargarlo por USB. Tambien recomiendo que ingresen a la página de Toshiba Latino y busquen si hay alguna noticia o actualizacion de emergencia.


Hola linda el mío es un Samsung que quedó fijo en un solo canal y no sube ni baja de volumen y se ve que recibe el mando del control pero no los ejecutas


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Feb 12, 2020)

notar los datos del firmware (versión y fecha) y puedes ponerlos acá y quizá si yo lo tenga... te lo pase o alguien mas pueda ayudarte...
---

Con tu caso, he sabido que en los Samsung no se puede degradar de versión de Firmware, pero si puedes poner tus datos... quizá alguien te los pueda proporcionar... o bien con tus datos de TV modelo serie y chassis te pueda buscar el Reset por código...  



Jotade 19 dijo:


> Hola linda el mío es un Samsung que quedó fijo en un solo canal y no sube ni baja de volumen y se ve que recibe el mando del control pero no los ejecutas


----------



## 2llamer (Feb 20, 2020)

mazinguerf88 dijo:


> Hola a todos,no se a alguien mas le a pasado pero ayer se actualizo mi televisor Toshiba modelo; UL3A63DG y desde entonces no se ve bien,en la imagen aparecen manchas de colores pixeladas y ademas no me deja conectar a Netflix. Quiero preguntar si alguien me puede decir como devolver mi televisor al estado de fabrica o como puedo eliminar la actualización. E estado buscando por Internet,por el menú del televisor,en el manual y no encuentro la forma de hacerlo. Os doy doy las gracias de antemano.



Loading site please wait..., mira si en esta pagina encuentras el firmware para tu modelo.


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Feb 21, 2020)

La página no carga... no muestra el listado desplegable...

Solo está el PDF con los cambos en el Firmware:



			http://www.toshiba-om.net/pdf/Summary_DirectFW_updates_end_customers(19_12_2017).pdf


----------



## 2llamer (Feb 22, 2020)

Loading site please wait... ahí muestra unas casillas en las cuales hay que colocar el tipo de producto y el modelo el compañero que revise si en el listado está el modelo se su Smart TV








						Toshiba: TV Manuals
					

In Toshiba's continuous efforts to preserve the environment, extended versions of the manual are made available to download from this website......




					www.toshiba-om.net


----------



## heidyvanesa19 (Feb 24, 2020)

Lamentable, no hay Firmware de la página de descarga con ese modelo (UL3A63DG) 
Seguro que es el modelo exacto? no te faltarán mas números o códigos? 

Seria bueno una fotografía de la etiqueta


----------

